# Tarantulas and carnivores plants



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 7, 2021)

Is it a good idea to have a venue fly trap in my t enclosure or no.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 7, 2021)

I think you already may know the answer to your question.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hakuna (Oct 7, 2021)

I would recommend against it. 

It would entirely depend on the species of plant and T. I personally don’t see the benefits, other than potential aesthetics.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Oct 7, 2021)

y tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 7, 2021)

1 I do not think a Venus fly trap will harm a t since the t Is bigger then a fly
2. To contribute to the well being of the enclosure


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Oct 7, 2021)

the first rule of enclosure design is: design for the animal.

without knowing what species of tarantula is under discussion, we don't even know whether the animal and the plant can thrive under the same conditions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 7, 2021)

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> the first rule of enclosure design is: design for the animal.
> 
> without knowing what species of tarantula is under discussion, we don't even know whether the animal and the plant can thrive under the same conditions.


Of course. Let’s say a Hysterocrates gigas which does not mind a most environment


----------



## moricollins (Oct 7, 2021)

Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Can't see what benefit the tarantula would get out of it or how it really helps their environment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Oct 7, 2021)

I agree that a larger tarantula would likely not be at risk from the plant, but it doesn't seem like a useful pairing to me. Don't venus flytraps require a fair bit of sunlight? Do you have a plan for achieving this? I can't see how the tarantula will benefit from having a light-loving carnivorous plant in its enclosure. As I understand it, venus flytraps are quite sensitive - it seems like this species is unlikely to do well in conditions optimized for a tarantula.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 7, 2021)

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> I agree that a larger tarantula would likely not be at risk from the plant, but it doesn't seem like a useful pairing to me. Don't venus flytraps require a fair bit of sunlight? Do you have a plan for achieving this? I can't see how the tarantula will benefit from having a light-loving carnivorous plant in its enclosure. As I understand it, venus flytraps are quite sensitive - it seems like this species is unlikely to do well in conditions optimized for a tarantula.


Yea your probably right. Thinking of it as a regulator but springtails probably work better.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (Oct 7, 2021)

Venus fly traps require high light and a cold winter dormancy.  Ts, uh, don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Oct 7, 2021)

When the ts leg goes into the trap, the plant will move, and that might either freak the t out or cause the t to bite the plant, or the leg might get caught, although I'm not sure how strong the plants trap is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Is it a good idea to have a venue fly trap in my t enclosure or no.


Let us know how that works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jess S (Oct 8, 2021)

I think those sharp,  savage looking spines on the Venus flytrap would be enough to make me reconsider, as tarantulas abdomens are so delicate and easily ruptured.

These types of plants often emit a scent that attracts flying insects. I personally wouldn’t want to encourage pests into one of my t’s enclosures.  I’d rather keep them out.

Having said that, it would look really cool so I can see why you wanted to do it!  Maybe have the plants in the t room, on some shelving, and  would still look pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 8, 2021)

viper69 said:


> Let us know how that works


Sure I’ll be the tarantula you’ll be the plant. Bet I win


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Sure I’ll be the tarantula you’ll be the plant. Bet I win


Never bet against Mother Nature

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 8, 2021)

The issues I see, some of which will be repetitive:

VFTs need high light
VFTs need permanently waterlogged soil
VFTs do better with a winter dormancy
VFTs are likely to be harmed by a tarantula's poop and from rotting pieces of prey insects. They don't do well with salty soils
VFTs are small, and a tarantula would have no trouble uprooting one
The spines on a VFT's leave are soft, so the tarantula wouldn't be harmed by them; generally, in fact, the one suffering here would be the VFT, which you'd be lucky to get a month out of, not the T, which would be unlikely to care.


Jonathan6303 said:


> Yea your probably right. Thinking of it as a regulator but springtails probably work better.


I don't know what you're trying to regulate, but VFTs are very bad at depressing insect populations anywhere, especially individual. Each leaf can only catch about one insect per week, and they only catch relatively large ones. You're best bet there would be a Nepenthes, probably, but that puts the t at risk and won't fit nicely in an enclosure, aside from needing high light, wet soil with few salts, risk of uprooting, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------

